# 2010 National Retriever Championship Summary



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congrats to 2010 NFC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo
**Owners Kit & Hunter Johnston & John Stracka, Handler Paul Sletten*​ 
*
And Congratulations to The 2010 National Finalist:
 * #11 FC Cosmo’s Cookie Cutter, Owners Brandon & Shelly Wall, Handler Ty Rorem
 #19 FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent, Owner Suzan Caire, Handler Danny Farmer
#45 FC Seaside’s Pelican Pete, Owner Robert Zylla, Handler Steve Yozamp
 #47 FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy, Owner Thomas Watson, Handler Dave Rorem
 #52 FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer, Owners Lydia Fekula, Jeff Schuett & Bob Johnson, Handler Ray Voigt
 #56 CNAFC-CFC Flatlands Sledgehammer, Owners Bill & Connie Swanson, Handler Connie Swanson
 #72 FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire, Owners J.M. & L.K. DuBose, Handler Lynne DuBose
 #75 AFC Waquoit Bay’s Lone Arranger, Owner Leonard Rentel, Handler Dave Smith
 #86 FC Tip From A Gypsy, Owner Bill Bowen, Handler Danny Farmer
 #88 FC-AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns, Owner Benjy Griffith, Handler Al Arthur

*Scratches: 5, 79

1st/2nd series: Double with a retired gun and a blind, cock pheasants.*
*105 Qualified, 97 Entered, 95 Started*
*Pick Ups: 44, 74, 85 
Handles: 13, 21, 48, 76**, 94*
*Dogs Dropped: 2, 44, 50, 74, 76, 85*

*3rd series: Water blind
88 Dogs Remain
Scratch: 94
Pick Ups:** 71, 26
Dogs Dropped: 4, 8, 10, 14, 20, 26, 28,30, 33, 37, 40, 42, 43, 55, 59, 63, 65, 67, 70, 71, 73, 80,81, 84, 93*

*4th series: Water triple, out of order flier, 2 retired
63 Dogs Remain
Pick Ups: 92, 95
Handles: 21, 31, 87, 90*
*Dogs Dropped: 3, 21, 31, 34, 41, 48, 87, 92, 95

5th series: Land blind
54 Dogs Remain
Dogs Dropped: 9, 17, 35, 38, 53, 68*

*6th Series: Land Quad with 2 fliers
48 Dogs Remain
Pick Ups: 22, 64, 82, 83, 96, 97
Handles: 1, 13, 15, 18, 29, 32 (double), 46, 51, 58, 60, 62, 89
Dogs Dropped: 13, 15, 16, 18, 22, 29, 32, 46, 51, 58, 60, 62, 64, 78, 82, 83, 89, 90, 96, 97*

*7th Series: Water blind
28 Dogs Remain
Dogs Dropped: None*
*
8th series: Water triple with two retired and an honor
28 Dogs Remain
Pick Ups: 77
Handles: 12, 27, 57
Dogs Dropped: 1, 6, 7, 12, 27, 36, 39, 49, 54, 57, 69, 77, 91*

*9th series: Water triple with two retired and a wipeout flier
15 Dogs Remain
Handles: 24, 45, 61, 66
Dogs Dropped: 24, 61, 66*

*10th Series
12 Dogs Remain
Pick Up: 25
Handles: 25, 45, 88*

* 1. FC Mak's Convince Me Connie MH ( Connie/Tim Milligan ) - 6H, 8th
2. FC-AFC Close-Hauled To Windward ( Sailor/Dave Rorem ) - 2nd
3. FC-AFC Talkeetna River Teak MH ( Teak/Bill Barstow ) - 4th
4. FC Trumarc's Brother Bob ( Bobby/Danny Farmer ) - 3rd
5. FC-AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga ( Xing/Pattie Kierman ) 
6. FC Merlyn IV ( Merlyn/Jerry Patopea ) - 8th
7. FC Dominators Autumn Creek Gamble ( Betsey/Paul Sletten ) - 8th
8. FC Adams Acres Water Lilly ( Lilly/Bill Sargenti ) - 3rd
9. FC Seaside's Get The Party Started ( Pink/Al Arthur ) - 5th
10. FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek ( Cree/Jerry Yonglove ) - 3rd
11. FC Cosmo's Cookie Cutter ( Cutter/Ty Rorem ) 
12. Lil Bits Cote D'Or Pinot Noir ( Bart/Alan Plesant ) - 8H, 8th
13. FC DoubleDuce ( Duce/Bill Eckett ) - 1H, 6H, 6th
14. FC Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan ( Morgan/Scott Harp ) - 3rd
15. FC-AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter ( Skeeter/Robby Bickley ) *- *6H*, 6th
 * 16. FC-AFC Volwood's Angel ( Angel/Jack Vollstedt ) - 6th
17. FC-AFC Watuagas Bull Gator ( Bull/Steve O'Connell ) - 5th
18. FC Waterdog's Sweet Peaches ( Peaches/Jim Gonia ) - 6H, 6th
19. FC-AFC Bayou-Star Beyond Independent ( Tia/Danny Farmer ) 
20. FC-AFC Dixie City Jam II ( Streak/Al Arthur ) - 3rd
21. NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie ( Willie/Dave Rorem ) - 1H, 4H, 4th
22. FC A Shadow Of Abe ( Lincoln/Alan Pleasant ) - 6 PU
23. FC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo ( Boo/Paul Sletten ) - 2010 National Field Champion
 24. FC Aksarben's Prince ( Inca/Scott Dewey ) - 9H, 9th
25. FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble ( Ali/Mark Smith ) - 10H, 10 PU
*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*26. FC Pike Of Castlebay ( Pike/Bill Sargenti ) - 3 PU
27. FC-AFC Trumarc's Whistling Bird ( Birdy/Yvonne Hays ) - 8H, 8th
28. FC Sanpitch River Shore Thing ( Shorty/Bill Totten ) - 3rd
29. FC Wing Magic's Standpipe Moon ( Piper/Mark Edwards ) - 6H, 6th
30. FC-AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie ( Hanna/Nick Elam ) - 3rd
31. FC-AFC Pure Labs Skys The Limit ( Zeus/Peter Goodale ) - 4H, 4th
32. FC Fresh Squeezed Juice ( Juice/Dave Smith )* *- 6DH*, *6th*
* 33. Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey ( Casey/Patti Kierman ) - 3rd
34. FC-AFC Sureshot's TKO ( Tyson/Alan Pleasant ) - 4th
35. FC The Bear XVII ( Yogi/Ty Rorem ) - 5th
36. FC Premier's Iron Man Ozzy ( Ozzy/Al Arthur ) - 8th
37. AFC Glen Lake Black Kirsty MH ( Lark/Scotty Seward ) - 3rd
38. FC-AFC Volwood's Big Ol' Rex ( Rex/Jack Vollstedt ) - 5th
39. FC-AFC Small Craft Advisory ( Rough/Gary Unger ) - 8th
40. FC CK's Blue Velvet ( George/Mark Mosher ) - 3rd
41. FC-AFC Land Ahoy ( Pirate/Jerry Patopea ) - 4th
42. FC-AFC Dominators Duke Of Turrell ( Duke/Scott Harp ) - 3rd
43. AFC Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel ( Colonel/Scott Dewey ) - 3rd
44. FC-AFC Turkey Creek's Misery ( Misery/Thom Felinski ) - 1 PU
45. FC Seaside's Pelican Pete ( Pete/Steve Yozamp ) - 9H, 10H
46. FC Carolina's Acoustic Storm ( Sister/Al Arthur ) - 6H, 6th
47. FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy ( Tie/Dave Rorem ) 
48. FC-AFC Fat City Pacer ( Pacer/DeWitt Boice ) - 1H, 4th
49. FC Counterpoint's Sidekick ( Hawk/Alan Pleasant ) - 8th
50. NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker ( Buster/Wayne Curtis ) - 2nd
*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*51. FC-AFC Wood River's Franchise ( Shaq/Jim Gonia ) - 6H, 6 Pop, 6th
52. FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer ( Weezer/Ray Voigt )
53. FC Wingover's Pedro II ( Pedro/Mark Mosher ) - 5th
54. FC-AFC Implied Consent ( Sly/Gary Unger ) - 8th
55. AFC Hoot N Holler ( Hoot/John Henninger ) - 3rd
56. NAFTCH-FTCH-AFTCH Flatlands Sledgehammer ( Sledge/Connie Swanson ) 
57. FC SML Stella's Got Her Groove ( Stella/David "Wayne" Didier ) - 8H, 8th
58. FC-AFC Candlewood Goldendaze Louie ( Louie/Scott Dewey ) - 6H, 6th
59. FC Hyflyer's Ramblin Rebel ( Rebel/Wayne Curtis ) - 3rd
60. FC Candlewood's Man In Black ( Cash/Danny Farmer ) - 6H, 6th
 61. AFC World Famous Rosa Barks ( Rosa/Dave Rorem ) - 9H, 9th
62. FC-AFC-CNFC-CAFC Taylorlab Calumet's Big Blue ( Blue/Sharon Gierman ) - 6H, 6th
63. FC Hawkeye's Sea Wolf ( Cappy /Bill Sargenti) ** - 3rd*
* 64. FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick ( Quick/Mark Smith ) - 6 PU
65. FC Low Country Drake ( Drake/Al Arthur ) - 3rd
66. FC Shadow's Whiteshoes ( Billie/Karl Gunzer ) - 9H, 9th
67. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah ( Miah/Stephen Ritter ) - 3rd
68. NFC Mioaks Fabulous Flipper ( Flipper/David Ward ) - 5th
69. FC Delpond's Pink Champagne ( Fizz/Alan Pleasant ) - 8th
70. Watermark's Mister Candlewood ( Mister/Dave Rorem ) - 3rd
71. FC Two Step's No Ninety-Nine ( Gretzky/Bill Schrader ) - 3 PU
72. FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire ( Jerry Lee/Lynne DuBose ) 
73. FC Hilltop's High Society ( Gracie/Danny Farmer ) - 3rd
74. Trumarc's Mickey Mantle ( Slugger/Jeff Horsley ) - 2 PU
75. AFC Waquoit Bay's Lone Arranger ( Viggi/Dave Smith )*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*76. FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom ( Zoom/Al Arthur ) - 1H, 2nd
77. FC Wood River's Duck Tucker ( Tucker/Jim Gonia ) - 8 PU
78. FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus ( Bo/Bill Eckett ) - 6th
79. FC-AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade ( Grady/Chad Baker ) 
80. FC World Famous Magical Mischief ( Magic/Bill Sargenti ) - 3rd
81. FC Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal ( Regi/Dave Rorem ) - 3rd
82. FC-CFC LKY's Controlled Burn ( Arson/Kenny Trott ) - 6 PU
83. FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me ( Mercy/Paul Sletten ) - 6 PU
84. FC-AFC Atlasta Winner ( Lassie/Scott Harp ) - 3rd
85. FC-AFC Two Step's Tomboy ( Tommie/Tom Vaughn ) - 2 PU
86. FC Tip From A Gypsy ( Marley/Danny Farmer ) 
87. FC Pinehurst's All That Jazz ( Jazz/Ty Rorem ) - 4H, 4th
88. FC-AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns ( Pow/Al Arthur ) - 10H
89. AFC KPR's Wet Willie ( Willie/Jim Pickering ) - 6H, 6th
90. FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom ( Zoom/Bill Eckett ) - 4H, 6th
91. FC Dashwoods Second Chance ( Charlie/Alan Pleasant ) - 8th
92. Nebo's Gem Robber ( Yoda/Pattie Kierman ) - 4 PU
93. FC Bayou Teche Tex ( Tex/Mark Smith ) - 3rd
94. FC-AFC Coolwaters Hurricane Alley ( Alley/Alex Washburn ) - H1, Scratch 3rd
95. Glen Lake F4D Phantom MH ( Phanny/Scott Seward ) - 4 PU
96. FC-AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip ( Chip/Jim Gonia ) - 6 PU
97. FC Jaybar's Tupperware ( Tupper/Al Arthur ) - 6 PU
*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to those qualified but not entered:

FC-AFC Landover's Right On Target
FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko
FC-AFC Cropper's Hit & Run
FC-AFC Hardscrabble's Storm Warning
Glen Lake Lion Pride
Lil Chin Music
Princeton Sophie
FC Redgate's Rudy Too


----------

